# tell me what you think this looks like



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Just got some pics off the cam- ive been looking at this one and cant really tell just what it is. It has a color of a deer but those dont look like deer ears to me. Are they ears? If they are, its not facing the cam. The cam was about 2 1/2 feet of the ground. What do you think?


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

i'll go with racoon maybe a big cat or this is my op the back end of a small camel with two humps.iam going with the third one :lol: 
rick


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Grizzly bear with out a doubt. :yikes: 
Sell the farm and move to the city!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I seen something like this on this one ol girl. Never mind, that was about 3AM one morning. Anyways thats what I remember. When I got up I know someone had tied 4 ears of corn to my bedroom door.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Stuffed animal


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Cougar, call the DNR:yikes:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Leave any tracks??


----------



## swamphunter (Jul 9, 2003)

A blind mouse???


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

deerslayer#1 said:


> Cougar, call the DNR:yikes:


Yep what deerslayer#1 said. LMAO. Thats a good one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

it's the freaking easter bunny. somebody call fred . :lol: :lol:


----------



## tcfishgod (Feb 15, 2005)

teddy bear would be my guess.


----------



## Northwood (Mar 3, 2005)

Come on guys I thought you all were outdoorsmen.....its obviously a baby sasquatch! (sp)


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

well i do know its not a stuffed animal or a teddy bear. ( easter bunny or baby bigfoot......maybe :lol: ) i really didnt put anything up there to fool you guys and i dont have anybody else that knows its there so i doubt someone is trying to fool me at 1:19 am. its a real animal or .......something


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Top of a deers head with its ears laid back


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

You think so???? The ears must be going straight back then huh?? They just look so close together.


Hey outsider- Hows the deer herd up there latley ( last season?? ) I have hunted there a few times a friend has a place in White Birch? Community 
. Have always seen a ton of deer in there . You know where im talking about? Didnt hunt there last year at all. Nice area up there.


----------



## JRCOONDOG (Feb 5, 2005)

Looks like a coyote with its ears laid back to me. It could be a joke played by a coonhunter ( been guilty of that once or twice) but no one can resist the temptation to leave more than one picture. Somewhere there's some excellent trailcam footage of a full moon with a little fruit bowl action, hell I think the dog even took a picture of his ass a few times.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

no one wants to venture to say a fox? the red color, darker ears, white tip of ear.... foxish to me.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Sprytle 
The deer herds looking better then I had thought it would last fall.
I've been seeing some nice groups (15 to 20 )at a few differant locations in this area. 
The White Birch area is nice but very private and quite regulated. I kno a couple differant people that either live there or own property there, gets me access to fish on a few of the small lakes  They are good for gills and bass, one of them is supposed to have walleye but I havent got any yet.
You are difinitely lucky to hunt deer in there.
OUTSIDER


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah he has like 5 lots right next to each other in the very back ( didnt want neighbors too close!! ). Behind his house it goes WAY back then butts up to state land. Its a nice place. Unbeliveable turkey population!! Some winters ive seen almost 200 turks right on the woodline in his backyard. And the MORELS--WOW!!


----------



## beerun (Mar 8, 2005)

Outsider and Sprytle...... I used to hunt in Farwell 'bout 20 years ago. Coming from Saginaw we would take Old 10, turn left on Maple Grove to Bringold to Rock. We hunted at a place called 'Piss Ant Farm'. The guy that lived there was Butch V. Also hunted at Dead Man's Swamp. (My Dad said that you would prolly know where that is if you've lived there a while). Just thought I'd share that with ya...


BTW.... The animal in the pic also looks a lil foxish to me.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

As for it being a fox - did i mention the camera was 2 1/2 foot off the ground? Maybe that grey i got on cam before climbing the tree??


----------



## beerun (Mar 8, 2005)

Hopefully it will come back and present itself for a better pic.


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe the back of a marten head ? Are Marten around in Michigan, well Most people say there isnt cougar and there is so more than likely yeah


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks just like it if you were to turn it around


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Codye- Your right it looks just like it!!! Problem is # of marten in grand rapids area........0. But then again-- they did find that wolverine running around and they have been extinct in mich for 100 yrs!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marten it looks just like it, im sure they are around


----------



## MI_Bowhunter (Feb 5, 2005)

It's a chicken, heading west for sure


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

by the looks of the rounded ears and the cam so close to the ground I say a ****


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

I vote for ****


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

German shepard


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

the back of a foxes head? I really don't know.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Mink, ****, or basic old house cat I think.
AW


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Its the forhead and ears of a fox squirrel that is almost lookin into the lenz of your camera. What do I win.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

outsider said:


> Top of a deers head with its ears laid back


Yep That's it.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

It's a weasel, the ears are too round to be some of the other animals listed, imo. Weasels have rounded ears.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

looks like the dogman moved to the Grand Rapids area and had a kid.


----------



## xringer223 (Oct 10, 2002)

I think it's a Camel......A double humper.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Weasel or squirrel. Whatever it is, its very close to the lense. Being that time and dark, I'd say weasel. Flying squirrel maybe.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

ALEIN or maybe a Gremlin


----------



## beerun (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe it's a Dingo....


----------



## markbouman (Nov 12, 2002)

.... thank some of the other "cougar pics" have! Call the MWC! Now!!!!


----------

